# Beds & Cambs Brags!



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Am I home first? We had a fantastic day at Bedford and Cambridge, it rained all the way there, but cleared up and turned out nice after that. We met lots of friends old and new, my mum won a bed in the raffle and I got to have a fuss of Ellesbells Chester 

Darcy had her first go at the Grand classes after she was made up to Premier at her last show. She did brilliantly coming home with her first Grand and a Reserve.

Bailey had his first go at the Premier classes as it was his first show as an adult. He also did brilliantly coming home with a 1st and a 2nd.

Darcy was being a nuisance to photograph but I managed to get these





I forgot to take any of Bailey!  but I know Steverags got some good ones of him :thumbsup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

She wasn't too photographic for me either


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Steve  She was more interested in hissing at Jovi next door than posing


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Well done


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Darcy and Bailey


----------



## hazeyw (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello (first time here)

My kitten Logan won Best of Variety Pedigree Pet (Cambridgshire Cat Club) - very proud and only his second ever show.

When all of the Best of's were in the presentation pens at the end of the day when the Best in Show was being judged there was a gentleman taking photos (i believed him to be a proffessinal photographer). I've searched high and low to try and find some photos of the day but can't seem to find any. Does anyone know who the photographer was or where i might find some photos? I'd love to have a photo of Logan in his winning pen.

Many thanks
Hazel


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

It was probably me 

Could this be the cat?


----------



## hazeyw (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello 

Thank you so much, that is indeed my Logan 

Were you also the gentleman i opened Logan's 'best of' pen for to take some photo's whilst distracting him with a wand toy? It would be great to try and find that photo as well.

Thank you so much again for the photo, i wasn't stood in a great postion to get a decent photo.

Will you be at Woodgreen again on 12 July? If you are i will have to try and say hello to thank you in person 

All the best
Hazel


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to all :thumbup1: And welcome to the forum hazeyw and your gorgeous boy


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not the one who got you to open the penn, I only have photos of the BIS judging, if you pm me your email address I will send the full sized photos, We will be and Woodgreen in July, we also show a Pedigree Pet


----------

